
Show HN: Olive – Your Spare Change Can Help Kids Learn to Code - chichamarisa
https://olive.gives
======
jenIsOnHN
On your landing page, change "Link you bank..." to "Link your bank...".

The FAQ says "In order to fund operations and grow our platform we currently
take up to 5c from every dollar donated, however our goal is to reduce that
figure as the number of users grows." Does that mean after the first dollar is
donated $0.05 is removed or is it continuous (i.e. a %age)?

Does Olive provide a statement for total yearly charitable contributions for
tax purposes?

Thanks and interesting idea!

